
DownDetector down as another Cloudflare outage affects services across the web - occamschainsaw
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/2/20678958/downdetector-down-cloudflare-502-gateway-error-discord-outage
======
DocTomoe
Ironic. It could save others from death, but not itself.

